# Happy Convert



## jparr (Jul 27, 2008)

Just got done with my first ride after putting a mix of Red and Force on my bike, replacing some old Shimano stuff. Shifting is great, and was not any more difficult to set up compared to a Shimano drivetrain. The DoubeTap is very intuitive, it really didn't take any relearning to get comfortable with it. The hoods are great, the position is much more comfy than the STIs, and I didn't have any numbness issues as I usually do. 

I did accidentally order an old OpenGlide cassette instead of the PowerGlide, and it is slightly noisy, but really only noticeable when the bike is on the stand.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been riding shimano for a number of years now and have never ridden SRAM. I keep hearing 'double tap' but have yet to see any demos of how SRAM shifts. I went out to You Tube looking but haven't seen anything demonstrating how SRAM double tap is different than the Shimano I'm used to. 
I am pretty adaptive so I don't think it would be an issue. Just would like to know before pulling the trigger. I could go to a LBS but having once been in business myselfe, I don't want to go out and waste somebody's time when my intent is to buy online.


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

This may explain it: http://www.sram.com/sram/road/technologies/30

I test rode an Ultegra setup before trying the SRAM, and I liked the single shift lever of the SRAM better. I'm coming from a 1986 12-speed, so either one is a huge leap in technology for me. The LBS guys said it really just comes down to personal preference as far as they're concerned.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks. I found some other explanations too and cleared it up. Seems pretty intuitive. I've been shifting on Shimano for years but really don't have a preference as long as it shifts well.


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm about to do the same with a Force/Red mix. What combo did you use and would you do anything different if you had to do it over again?


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

I use a Force groupset with Red levers - I get Zero-Loss on both levers that way, and the Red levers don't appear to have some of the reliability issues that the other levers are reputed to have. Been pretty happy with it overall.

It's easier to understand if you see a cutaway of a lever, as I did at a bike show - in a nutshell moving the lever a short distance releases a cam and the derailleur will shift to a smaller gear. Moving the lever a longer distance will release the cam but engage the lift and pull the derailleur to a larger gear, depending on the length of the pull.

Coming from Shimano, I generally like it because the hoods fit me better and not having a laterally mobile brake lever makes me feel more confident in the drops. The system is somewhat clunkier, or more tactile, depending how you see it, but mechanically its effective and fairly easy to service.


----------

